# ivman 0.6.8 and firewire cdrom [Solved]

## er76

I am having trouble with ivman.

I have a firewire cd burner, there is a /media/cdrom directory, but there is nothing in it.

How can I tell if the cdrom is being seen?

I tried issuing the mount command, but it did not show up in the output.

I know the cdrom drive is setup correctly because I have read from it before installing ivman.Last edited by er76 on Mon Feb 27, 2006 10:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## er76

Nevermind. It started working when I rebooted.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

